# AP Photo Project



## samhutto (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, 
  I am in an AP Photography class at my high school, and I need to turn in a portfolio of 12 pictures based on the theme of my choice. My theme is "A look into the contrast of pure and tarnished". The wording is not exactly set in stone but the project will be on good vs evil more or less. I already have some silhouettes and lightning shots, but I was hoping I could get some ideas for more pictures. Any help is greatly appreciated. And again, the theme has to do with light and darkness through a picture. Thanks in advance!


----------

